# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Onverklaarbare vermoeidheid

## Mopske

Hoi,

Ongeveer 5 jaar geleden heb ik de ziekte van pfeiffer doorgemaakt. Helaas zijn ze daar pas achter gekomen toen ik weer herstellende was. Ik had echter wel veel klachten van moeheid en ik stond op het punt om de ziektewet in te gaan. Toen leek het weer beter te gaan dus ben ik blijven werken. In dezelfde periode kreeg ik een anti schimmel kuur van een half jaar ivm vaginale schimmelinfecties. Volgens de gynaecoloog was het niet mogelijk dat mijn vermoeidheid veroorzaakt zou worden door die schimmelinfecties. De medicijnen hebben op lange termijn weinig effect gehad. Helaas nam de vermoeidheid niet helemaal af en ben ik zelf verder gaan zoeken. Ik heb toen een afspraak gemaakt met een natuurgeneeskundig arts, volgens haar zou ik de stofwisselingsziekte HPU hebben en candida in mijn darmen. Toen ben ik begonnen met een suiker en gistarm dieet en Depyrrol ivm de HPU. Ik heb me een klein jaartje beter gevoeld; minder moe en mijn darmkrampen en ontlastingspatroon werd beter. Ik merkte ook beter gestemd te zijn en makkelijker dingen te kunnen onthouden. Echter werd het na dat jaartje minder, ik vond het daardoor steeds moeilijker worden op het dieet vol te houden. Daarnaast werd ik ontevreden over de praktijk. Ik had een nieuw recept nodig, die kreeg ik alleen wanneer ik op controle geweest was; voor elke controle kon ik 50 euro afrekenen. Erg commercieel dus. Maar buiten dat was het lichamelijk ook steeds geen optimale situatie. Ik heb toen via via contact gezocht met een natuurgeneeskundig arts die dacht dat de pfeiffer echt ten grondslag lag. Hij zou dat met kruiden kunnen herstellen, dat wilde ook zeggen dat ik dat dieet niet meer nodig zou hebben en die supplementen ook niet. Dat ook geprobeerd maar de situatie werd alleen maar erger, vooral op vermoeidheid en mentaal gebied. Uiteindelijk besloten om daar mee te stoppen. Het enige waar ik niet geweest ben in de reguliere geneeskunde is de internist. De internist heeft alles onderzocht via lichamelijk onderzoek en uitgebreid lab. Het enige wat naar voren kwam is een Vitamine D gebrek. Verder zijn er geen andere aanwijsbare verklaringen/ziektes die mijn vermoeidheid kan veroorzaken. Gezien mijn klachtenpatroon: moeheid wat op slechte dagen mijn leven beïnvloedt, soms last van duizeligheid, geheugen en concentratieproblemen, zwaar hoofd bij opstaan en humeur schommelingen heb ik de diagnose CVS gekregen. Ik ben doorverwezen naar een cognitieve therapie met als doel; leren omgaan met de ziekte.
Ik vind het heel erg moeilijk om deze stempel gekregen te hebben, waar ik vooral moeite mee heb is dat ik vrij weinig met de diagnose kan doen en dat mijn klachten dus niet meer weg gaan. 
Ik weet eigenlijk niet wat ik nu moet doen.
Zijn er mensen op dit forum die mijn verhaal herkennen? En misschien dat mensen tips en adviezen voor me hebben.

Ik hoor graag jullie reactie!
Alvast bedankt
Groetjes

----------


## zirus

Ja, dit verhaal ken ik. De beste tips die ik kan geven is het makersdiet.nl. Dit is een dieet die schimmelinfectie candida definitief aanpakt en zorgt voor herstel van een goede werking van de darmen, zodat je lichaam weer overal goede voeding krijgt en jij je energie weer terug krijgt. Vier absoluut koolhydraatvrij zorgt voor herstel van je darmen. Je moet hopen dat er geen blijvende schade aan je darmenvlokken hebt en het is m.i. je enigste kans.

----------


## zirus

Ik bedoel 4 weken koolhydraatvrij.

----------


## sietske763

pro-biotica of yakult helpt ook erg goed.
en toch proberen jezelf te accepteren, met of zonder etiketje......
als je van jezelf kan houden, ben je ook beter voor anderen......
en ik weet wat ik zeg, heb ook etiketjes, maar probeer het leuke uit het etiketje te halen...

jezelf aanleren om anders te gaan denken;
bv......niet denken; wat erg, ik heb 4 puistjes...
nee.....ik heb wel puistjes....maar wel heel erg mooi haar en mooie karaktertrekken.

----------


## christel1

Eens bij een goeie endocrinoloog langs gaan is volgens mij het enige dat je kan helpen. Ik kan niet zien van waar je bent NL of B maar in B zit er een hele goeie en die bekijkt het totaalplaatje. Aan de hand van je bloeduitslagen kan hij je helpen, zo kan hij zien wat er allemaal mis gaat in je hormoonhuishouding en al wat er bij hoort. 
CGT gaat je geen goed doen en ik zou het gewoon weigeren. Je gaat jezelf nog meer "vermoeid" voelen en dat is geen oplossing. Een etiketje CVS kan iedere dokter erop kleven, op zoek gaan naar de oorzaak kunnen er maar weinig. Waarschijnlijk heeft de klierkoorts en de vaginale ontsteking het syndroom uitgelokt of getriggerd. Nu is het op zoek gaan naar "genezing" ook al geloven er veel mensen niet in. Ik wel dus want ik kreeg ook het etiketje CVS opgekleefd tot ik bij een bepaalde dokter terecht gekomen ben die op zoek gegaan is naar de oorzaak en die alle linken bijeen heeft kunnen plaatsen. 
Al die bullshit van het zit tussen de oren, geloof me, er is niks van aan. Ja het zit tussen de oren als je hypofyse niet meer werkt maar dat is dan ook weer een lichamelijke oorzaak. 
In België willen ze de patiënten ook laten geloven dat het tussen de oren zit. Sommige mensen sterven wel aan CVS door een slechte behandeling of dokters die niet verder willen kijken dan hun neus lang is. 
Probiotica kan alleen helpen als het probleem zich in de darmen bevindt, niet als je bijnieren geen hormonen meer produceren, als je schildklier niet functioneert, als je hypofyse de weg kwijt is en zo kan ik nog een tijdje doorgaan. 
De onderzoeken die een endocrinoloog uitvoert zijn helemaal verschillend van de bloedonderzoeken die een reguliere huisarts laat uitvoeren. Dus geen internist, geen natuurgeneeskunde maar deftige onderzoeken en ook een dokter die er iets van af weet. 
Laat je dus goed informeren en ga naar een endocrinoloog die met CVS/ME bekend is en ook gelooft dat er een lichamelijke oorzaak te vinden is en dat het niet tussen de oren zit. 
Veel succes in je zoektocht, wil je meer info over de dokter die mij behandeld heeft, stuur dan maar een PB dan kan ik je meer informatie geven want met ME/CVS valt niet te leven en CGT gaat je zeker niet helpen. Kanker geneest men ook niet door mensen naar zo'n centra te sturen, diabetes en MS ook niet en het zijn ook auto-immuun ziektes.

----------


## Jackz

Chrisel1, ik ben het met je eens dat CGT niet echt een oplossing biedt. Toch ben ik het niet met je eens als je stelt dat het best eens niet aan je darmen ligt. Ik geloof dat alle ellende in de meeste gevallen begint met slechte voeding en dat het gevolg is dat je immuunsysteem dan verzwakt raakt en dat je lichaam dan onvoldoende herstelcapaciteit heeft. Maar ook dat je de organen in je lichaam onvoldoende kunnen werken. Als gevolg daarvan kan je lichaam van slag raken en de gezondheidsspiraal naar beneden is rond. En die kan dan het beste doorbroken worden door te beginnen met goede voeding dat je weer gezond maakt als er geen definitieve beschadigingen zijn opgetreden in je lichaam.
Er is een arts in amsterdam (CFS-Centrum) die de nodige ervaring heeft met dit soort ziektes. Die kan in ieder officeel vaststellen dat je CVS hebt. Ook in Belgie is een arts Demeyerleir die steeds meer op de voedseltoer gaat. Ik heb de meeste baat gezien met de makersdiet.nl.
Vier weken koolhydraatvrij, want dat houdt de slechte voedselopnameconditie van je darmen in stand, en je voelt je gegarandeerd beter, en dat heb al van verschillende kanten gehoord en zelf ervaren. Het voorkomt overigens ook allerlei andere chronische ziekten tot aan kanker toe, gewoon omdat alle organen in je lichaam beter werken.

Zorg vandaag, en leef echt morgen, en de rest van je leven.

----------


## christel1

Natuurlijk ken ik dr De Meirleir maar die houdt zich meer bezig met jongeren die CVS hebben of waarvan ze denken dat ze CVS hebben. Mijn darmen zijn getest geweest op schimmels enzo en daar was niks mis mee. Mijn maag werkte niet meer dus ik nam geen voedingsstoffen meer op, ze werkte nog maar 10 % meer dus ja TPN voeding en die ga je niet krijgen in zo'n centrum. Een dieet kan goed zijn als je bepaalde schimmels hebt of infecties in de darmen maar die had ik niet. 
En ik kook wel alle dagen gezond met verse groenten, vlees, pasta, aardappelen, rijst maar als je maag niet meer werkt zonder dat je het weet dan kan je lichaam ook geen voedingsstoffen opnemen. Mijn tweelingzus is gestorven aan kanker, die at gezond, die leefde gezond en toch op 37 jaar is er bij haar kanker vastgesteld, borstkanker, na 6 jaar hervallen, daarna uitzaaiingen naar hersenen, lever, longen, botkanker en ze is er aan gestorven. Mijn neef van 32 heeft van zijn 17de MS, ook zo'n ziekte waar ze nog niet zo veel van afweten, mijn broer heeft een zware vorm van reuma van kindsaf aan, dus eigenlijk allemaal auto-imuunziektes die je zo maar op je boterham krijgt. 
Ik geloof in veel maar er spelen misschien ook andere zaken een rol, waar je opgegroeid bent (bij ons was dat in een heel ongezonde omgeving door mijn papa zijn werk) en daarna zijn we ergens gaan wonen waar de grond heel vervuild was, waar geen waterleiding liep en we een geboorde put hadden voor drinkwater. Wie weet wat we daar allemaal hebben binnen gekregen zonder dat we het wisten. 
Dank zij de behandeling van een omstreden arts hier in België ben ik nu toch 90 % beter, ik ben nog altijd vatbaar voor ziektes maar niet meer zoals vroeger dus ja de behandeling heeft bij mij geholpen, mijn maag werkt terug normaal en bij mij is ook CVS of liever ME vastgesteld want ik geloof echt niet in dat "chronische". Er zijn heel veel mensen die geloven in een dieet dat hen kan helpen maar dan moet je wel eerst zeker zijn van de oorzaak en oorsprong en niet zo maar gaan experimenteren zonder nadere kennis of je kan meer kwaad doen dan goed. Dat is mijn mening hoor, niet die van iemand anders en hoeft helemaal jouw mening niet te zijn. 
Ik ben al blij dat ik een dokter had die me hielp, in me geloofde en op zoek gegaan is naar de oorzaak want elke patiënt is anders. Neem de bloeduitslagen van 2 ME/CVS patiënten en je zal verschillende zaken zien die afwijken, daarom niet dezelfde maar ze zijn wel alle 2 ernstig ziek.

----------


## Jackz

Ik herken jouw verhaal helemaal, beste Christel1
Ik ben het met je eens dat je nooit helemaal de achtergronden kent en ik de jouwe natuurlijk ook niet exact. Ik weet nu iets meer van jou en kan je in je reactie helemaal gelijk geven. Maar ik heb mijn ervaringen en ik denk dat dit in algemene zin richting gevend is, mogelijk ook voor jouw. Verder weet ik dat er veel factoren bij komen die ook van invloed zijn. Dit noemde je al. De moeilijkheid is dat je niet weet welke externe factoren een rol hebben gespeeld, zoals erfelijkheid, voeding, omgeving, werk, slaap, onrust. Zelfs verkeerde babyvoeding kan op 60 jarige leeftijd nog een negatieve rol gaan spelen.
Uit eigen ervaring kan echter wel zeggen dat de makersdiet mij en mensen in mijn omgeving in de basis een betere gezondheid heeft gegeven en het waarom, dat kan je zelf ook wel lezen op de site.

----------

